# Unknown MySQL version: 55 on custom port



## krawall (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi,
I've created a custom master port for ftp/pure-ftpd with mysql versions as flavors as follows to be able to build ftp/pure-ftpd for those four defined mysql versions with poudriere in one go.:

```
FLAVORS=        mysql55 mysql55m mysql56 mysql57
FLAVOR?=        ${FLAVORS[1]}
WITH_MYSQL_VER= ${FLAVOR:S/^mysql//}

PKGNAMEPREFIX=  local-
PKGNAMESUFFIX=  -${FLAVOR}

mysql55_CONFLICTS=mysql55m mysql56 mysql57
mysql55m_CONFLICTS=mysql55 mysql56 mysql57
mysql56_CONFLICTS=mysql55 mysql55m mysql57
mysql57_CONFLICTS=mysql55 mysql55m mysql56

CONFLICTS_INSTALL+=pure-ftpd

# just some meta port with common programs like vim..
RUN_DEPENDS+=   local-jail>0:${PORTSDIR}/sysutils/local-jail

MASTERDIR=      ${.CURDIR}/../../ftp/pure-ftpd

.include        "${MASTERDIR}/Makefile"
```
This works very well for all flavors except mysql55. With mysql55 the build fails with the following message:

```
ftp/local-pure-ftpd@mysql55 | local-pure-ftpd-mysql55-1.0.47_3: Ignored: cannot install: unknown MySQL version: 55
```
I really can't figure out why that is the case as '55' is defined as a valid version in Mk/Uses/mysql.mk


----------

